# My New Tattoo



## [SIL] (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Hubb (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## futureMrO (Nov 18, 2013)

hahaha thats one way to cover up your gyno


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol, words can't express....


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)

i'm thinking how can i implement my balls into my new tattoo


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 19, 2013)

wtf is wrong with people


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)

aint nothing wrong with me


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm thinking how can i implement my balls into my new tattoo


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2013)

i've been looking for the nipples since you posted this... i just found them.... lol.


----------



## HeavyB (Nov 19, 2013)

All I can say is what the hell.. But now I see it I didnt even know it was on the chest.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>





The fetishes people have make mine look absolutely vanilla.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



He looks brain damaged enough to get that.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2013)

Also, if you got in a fight with that dude just grab the middle of his chest and pull.  Shit's coming apart in a most bloody and spectacular way.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


most people get tattoos that mean something to them. I'm guessing this skinney fat bitch used to get tiity twisters from a muscle bear


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


this guy got cock slapped till he was retarded


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## futureMrO (Nov 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


that looks like something dr. seuss would have drawn


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> aint nothing wrong with me


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Nov 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> aint nothing wrong with me



Yes, there is.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm thinking how can i implement my balls into my new tattoo



I had Gonzo from the muppets drawn down there....


----------

